# New From Australia



## lkhwb (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi

I just wanted to introduce myself - my name is Lisa, I live in the picturesque Hunter Valley which is superb wine country here in Australia, and I have been dabbling in writing for oh, 30 years or so.  Never published, not yet completed a novel.  But I feel it within me so I am going to give it a shot and getting it out of me and onto paper.  Who knows where I will go from there!!  It is all a big adventure awaiting discovery. :book:

Thanks for letting me join.  I hope to learn a lot and also to give back where I can.

Hoo Roo

Lisa


----------



## Shinn (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey there and let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, Lisa 

~ Shinn


----------



## The Backward OX (Dec 25, 2007)

“Oh, no”, I hear the collective groan. “Not another Aussie.”

Just kidding Lisa. They really love us. So a big hearty “G’day, and welcome”.

(Just between you and I, I’d welcome a drop of Pokolbin Red right now. Might settle my queasy tummy after too much pud.)


----------



## Vee (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## CommonBlue (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Lisa, and welcome.

I am almost as new to these boards as you are, I joined yesterday. ^^; This far, everyone has been kind and supportive, so I am sure that these forums won't let any one of us down.

I wish that I had your writing experience. It was only recently I started to write for real. I have however realized that it is one of the pleasures of life, to sit down and just write, see what one's hands can create aided by one's mind and imagination.

As they say:
"It is not the goal, it is the way getting there that is of any importance."

So, not being published yet, not having finished a novel, is not a sign of anything but a vivid imagination and future great possibilities c:

Once again, welcome.


----------



## Hawke (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Lisa. It's great to have you here. Enjoy!


----------

